# Auger Impeller pulley for Honda HS55 snowblower



## Mnpanhead (Sep 7, 2020)

I'm in need of a auger impeller pulley for my Hs 55 TA blower. This bolts on the auger shaft and has the smooth bore with a key way. According to the parts manual, there the same for the early models HS55 thru Hs80. Honda part number is 22415-736-000. Any help would be great.


----------



## FuzzyBobMichigan (Sep 7, 2020)

Man, that's a hard one to find. You may need to get something like a full assembly off ebay to get the that. I found this and it looks like it has a pulley on the front

It fits several HS55 models, not sure what specific version you have though.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Mnpanhead said:


> I'm in need of a auger impeller pulley for my Hs 55 TA blower. This bolts on the auger shaft and has the smooth bore with a key way. According to the parts manual, there the same for the early models HS55 thru Hs80. Honda part number is 22415-736-000. Any help would be great.


Is this it? 






Genuine Honda HS55 HS70 Snowblower Auger Driven Pulley 22415-736-000 OEM KEY


Genuine Honda HS55 HS70 Snowblower Auger Driven Pulley 22415-736-000 OEM KEY



www.jmarocgro.com


----------



## Mnpanhead (Sep 7, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's looks like the one I need. What is the diameter?


----------



## Mnpanhead (Sep 7, 2020)

Mnpanhead said:


> That's looks like the one I need. What is the diameter?


I just saw the rest of your pics and that's the write one. Do you take PayPal?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Mnpanhead said:


> I just saw the rest of your pics and that's the write one. Do you take PayPal?


I'm not the seller. I just did a search for you and found the link. You'll have to contact them.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

That's not a bad price. depends on shipping. most are twice that. hard to find. 

some HS80 pulley wheels are splined and not keyed so be careful there. 

I may have one. will have to check the pile.


----------



## Mnpanhead (Sep 7, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> That's not a bad price. depends on shipping. most are twice that. hard to find.
> 
> some HS80 pulley wheels are splined and not keyed so be careful there.
> 
> I may have one. will have to check the pile.


The diameter is close to 7.3/4" The inside hole is 17mm.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> That's not a bad price. depends on shipping. most are twice that. hard to find.
> 
> some HS80 pulley wheels are splined and not keyed so be careful there.
> 
> I may have one. will have to check the pile.


wow. shipping is 25 bucks. may be the only one around. I'll look around today.

update; sorry don't have one. i only have 2 running 55's and no 55 or 70 parts machines. the 80's all have splines and 2 of them that I am not sure of are welded on from previous owners.


----------



## Mnpanhead (Sep 7, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> wow. shipping is 25 bucks. may be the only one around. I'll look around today.
> 
> update; sorry don't have one. i only have 2 running 55's and no 55 or 70 parts machines. the 80's all have splines and 2 of them that I am not sure of are welded on from previous owners.


Thanks for looking. That link is bogus as the payment goes to EDU (university) site in NY. Paypal caught it and advised not to send money there. So, it was a good try and I'll have to keep looking.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Well, thought I found one but it was splined and mis-numbered as 22415-736-000...


----------



## Mnpanhead (Sep 7, 2020)

Thanks for looking. Someone is bound to have one.


----------

